# New SP option - Don't record when I have 'x' episodes in the now playing list.



## daavo (Feb 22, 2007)

Many TiVo users (like myself) tape shows like Law & Order which they like to have in their TiVo now playing lists as defaults when nothing else is on. However, that show is on a billion times a day so the TiVo is constantly taping a new one to replace an old one. Its unecessary because I haven't had the chance to watch the ones in the now playing list yet. I would like a feature which allows me to tell the TiVo "don't record if I have 'x' # of episodes already recorded." This frees up a cablecard and allows the recording of other shows etc and maintains the integrity of the fifo order. ( i already posted a thread about this in the forums and learned i can limit the number of recordings by changing the season pass to kuid and limiting the # of episodes kept _ but_ this solution results in a de facto block of memory always being filled with said programming. A don't record anymore episodes feature woud not have that effect.)


----------



## jmmeij (Jan 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure this option is already existing. You can tell TiVo how many episodes you want to have. Let's say you always want five episodes then TiVo will record five, and once a new show comes on delete the first one and record the new fifth show. Now it will not save the previous one but it sounds to me like you just want a few shows regardless of which one it is.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you set the Keep At Most setting to X and then change the Save Until setting to I Delete then the TiVo will record X number of episodes and then stop recoridng them until you delete one of the ones which have already been recorded. This will free up your tuners for whatever else you have scheduled. Or if you always want to newest X number of episodes then set the Save Until setting to Space is Needed and then move that Season Pass to the lowest possible position in the SP Manager. That will make it so it's only recorded if nothing else is conflicting.

Dan


----------

